# What Qi exercises would you recommend?



## mt1 (Jan 15, 2011)

For limbering and assisting my stiff knee. Years ago it was over-extended. Never saw a doctor for it, but rather read martial art books and studied online alternative methods to help me find aid. Any format tips would be appreciated (books, websites, and so on)? :angel: 

So far have been checking books out from the public libraries on subjects such as ki and aikido, yoga, tai chi chuan, bagua zhang and 'cricle walking', hsing i chuan, and chi walking. All concerning 'slower' practiced movements in order to help me meditate and 'visualizations' of my knee mending and healing for those moments when it returns to stiffness. Stretching my knee helps for the moment, but it gets stiff again.


----------



## clfsean (Jan 15, 2011)

mt1 said:


> For limbering and assisting my stiff knee. Years ago it was over-extended. Never saw a doctor for it, but rather read martial art books and studied online alternative methods to help me find aid. Any format tips would be appreciated (books, websites, and so on)? :angel:
> 
> So far have been checking books out from the public libraries on subjects such as ki and aikido, yoga, tai chi chuan, bagua zhang and 'cricle walking', hsing i chuan, and chi walking. All concerning 'slower' practiced movements in order to help me meditate and 'visualizations' of my knee mending and healing for those moments when it returns to stiffness. Stretching my knee helps for the moment, but it gets stiff again.


 

Anything you do will help. Just going out to walk will help.

But if you're looking for that stuff above, I'd find somebody teaching CMC or Beijing 24 taiji & go there. That will be just what you're looking for.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 15, 2011)

Or talk to an actual medical professional, whether they're an MD or a traditional Chinese medicine/therapeutic massage type.

Web reading and books aren't the same as an actual trained evaluation.


----------



## mograph (Jan 15, 2011)

It's also important to learn how to distribute your weight more evenly when standing or walking. Use leg and butt muscles to support you, not the knee. Also learn to really relax the quads right above the knee. You might only be able to do this at the beginning with no load on your body -- when sitting or lying down, in other words.

By distributing, I also mean balancing the support between the quads and calves, front and back, so you eventually just feel a compression on the soles of your feet -- not at the knees, back, or other places, because the weight is distributed so well that nothing stands out. 

That's my experience, anyway. If something is reparable, it can usually be repaired through relaxation and the cessation of habits which placed too much load or tension on it in the first place.

(I'm not a doctor, nor do I play one on TV)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> Or talk to an actual medical professional, whether they're an MD or a traditional Chinese medicine/therapeutic massage type.
> 
> Web reading and books aren't the same as an actual trained evaluation.


 
Yup, that about says it all

Go see an MD or find a well trained OMD. However depending on what country you are in finding a well trained OMD can be rather difficult


----------

